

Suggest me any laptop model - asokkalidass

hi
   I am planning to buy laptop. Suggest me any model. It should fulfill the following 
   It should have high battery backup, supports higher end graphics, reliability to use higher end designing applications, A wide screen, A good eye appeal,Weightless, A fine readability screen and finally it should be an education supportive laptop, at-most.
======
noodle
a lot of those things you're asking for just don't exist together.

you can't have a powerful processor and graphics card and have long battery
life. and you especially can't have all 3 AND be weightless.

------
ximeng
High end Sony should do all of that:

E.g. VPCZ13AHX/XQ

[http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDi...](http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?catalogId=10551&storeId=10151&langId=-1&productId=8198552921666248867#specifications)

~~~
duncanj
Wow. Prices like it's 1993!

------
octopus
I would go with a MacBook Pro 13", if you want a Windows machine my experience
was that HP has some nice products.

~~~
asokkalidass
I heared that Hp Emits more heat than other brands

------
asokkalidass
Is it advisable to buy apple.

------
gcb
High end graphics and lots of battery... riiight

Myself, only portables are netbooks with ssd.

